# Is it possible to deactivate your Lyft account



## Clifford Chong

I was able to find out how you can do it on Uber, but not on Lyft. I heard some people say you can't delete it at all...

http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-cancel-my-Lyft-account

I recently signed up for Uber and decided that I do not want to work on both companies. It'll be too much of a hassle and I only have 1 phone to work with. (Not going to take an Uber phone as a second). My rating on Lyft is also too low to practically work with. It's steeping at 4.63 and hasn't gone up for the past 7 days with ZERO explanation.

My plan is to deactivate AFTER receiving this weeks payment.


----------



## Huberis

For one, you log on or off to drive or not drive Lyft currently right? Don't log on for now. You may hate Uber and want to go back to Lyft. Why doyou want to go drive for Uber at this point anyway? The issues you struggle with are consider even more onerous on the Uber platform.


----------



## RockinEZ

Clifford, you are a constant source of amusement. 
Don't drive and Lyft will ignore you. 
You will be deactivated in a month or two.


----------



## Huberis

The other week you were desperate to stay active. Are you able to set aside your concerns about the bullshit rating system or punishing pax and simply just focus on driving well for Lyft? Just do it for a few weeks? Just ****ing drive. The rating system? What's that? I never heard of it. The pax who want to manipulate you through fear - Let it go. This is your opportunity Clifford! I mean it. If you are looking to deactivate, fine, but for ****'s sake, just try driving for a couple weeks with the confidence of someone who removed his own head from their imaginary noose.

Let it rip for a couple weeks and see how you do. Then go to Uber.


----------



## RockinEZ

I think the aluminum foil hat and underwear will help keep them from tracking you when you are off line.
Be sure the hat has a point at the top to dissipate the energy Lyft sends out to track marginal drivers offline. 

Clifford, take it easy man. Don't worry too much. 
None of this is a big deal. 

Do what makes you happy as long as it does not hurt anyone else.


----------



## Clifford Chong

I've been thinking about doing this because I've been getting very few requests during my worktime from 12-5pm, even on Saturdays. I also tend to get the equal amount of cancellations and requests because my ratings are scaring off potential riders; which is definitely not helping.

Almost every ridesharer I've encountered in LA and its districts are Uber drivers so I feel like switching to Uber will yeild more rides per hour than going back to Lyft where I hardly see any drivers here. I'm also a part-time student so I can't use the extra hours to shift between two companies. Money is an object since I have to pay rent and student loans so I need more rides if I am going to get anywhere. 

I don't want to be informed of anything about Lyft anymore and I want don't want Lyft to email me about my account status; that's why I need to delete...


----------



## Huberis

Clifford Chong said:


> I've been thinking about doing this because I've been getting very few requests during my worktime from 12-5pm, even on Saturdays. I also tend to get the equal amount of cancellations and requests because my ratings are scaring off potential riders; which is definitely not helping.
> 
> Almost every ridesharer I've encountered in LA and its districts are Uber drivers so I feel like switching to Uber will yeild more rides per hour than going back to Lyft where I hardly see any drivers here. I'm also a part-time student so I can't use the extra hours to shift between two companies. Money is an object since I have to pay rent and student loans so I need more rides if I am going to get anywhere.
> 
> I don't want to be informed of anything about Lyft anymore and I want don't want Lyft to email me about my account status; that's why I need to delete...


Mark Lyft emails as spam.

Why in the world are you sticking with rideshare? You seem like a good kid, but christ do ever sound young. In a giant city like LA, there should be countless jobs. What did you do for money before rideshare?


----------



## RockinEZ

Cliff, neither Uber or Lyft will pay much. 
You may want to consider other jobs. 

It may be best to focus on your education, which will pay off in the long run. 
A job at 7-11 or Pizza Hut will have insurance that TNCs don't offer at this time. 

I only do this because I have severance pay from my last job that lasts 12 months, or until I get a real job. I am going to school for Project Management. I am over 60, so going to school is interesting. I use Uber/Lyft to keep me out of bars at night, and it is not a real job until I file taxes at the end of the year. 

Neither will pay both the rent and tuition. 
I may seem like an asshole (mostly because I am) but driving for a TNC is not something you should consider as a real job. 

Uber and Lyft are the part time jobs that take 59 hours/week..... 

Good luck my Uber/Lyft friend, and focus on the future. Your education is your future.
I am not sure Uber or Lyft will assist much in achieving that goal.


----------



## Huberis

"Uber and Lyft are the part time jobs that take 59 hours/week..... " Well said.

http://www.wired.com/2015/05/demand-startups-arent-delivering-promises-workers/

Let go of the shadow economy for a while, it isn't the friend it was made out to be.


----------



## Huberis

Clifford Chong The move to Uber suggests to me you are still searching for some sort of solution, as if there is something to figure out. There is nothing to figure out. It's mostly smoke and bullshit.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Drive Uber, get more rides but not necessarily more money unless you work surge only. And if you have bad ratings on Lyft, they will be worse on Uber.

But never mind. Drive until you are deactivated - it works for me!

Bart McCoy finds that cheap candy and water correlates with higher ratings, so do the water and candy bit and it may take longer before you are deactivated.

Ignore the old farts. Just drive. Putting the Lyft email on spam setting is a good idea ... don't delete the account just yet.

This is a game, not a job.


----------



## ARIV005

You all should be charging a fee for all this advice.... Sounds like a mental breakdown waiting to happen. Smoke some weed and relax. That'll be $5.00.


----------



## RockinEZ

Yea, except Sacto said "Ignore the old farts."
Sure ignore the folks with experience in life......... 
Next time you need advise, as the 24 year old liquor store clerk.


----------



## Clifford Chong

I'm sorry for calling you a ****** earlier, RockinEZ.

My only solution is to find a way to not make the system screw me over for nothing cause I just want to keep this job and I'm not trying to make it difficult for ANYBODY - yet for some reason, passengers just keep giving me a harder time, even though I did my best to shorten their fares, talk about the ratings, and assure that I wasn't going to mess up. :/ And trust me, it's not easy to get a stable job in LA, just because there's a lot of job offers. It's the reason why there's an increasing number of jobless people here. The increasing homeless population attests to that.

I'm well ahead of my loans and everything, but I don't want something so silly like driver ratings ruining my job even after doing nothing wrong - it's something that can't be warranted and that is what scares me.



Huberis said:


> Mark Lyft emails as spam.
> 
> Why in the world are you sticking with rideshare? You seem like a good kid, but christ do ever sound young. In a giant city like LA, there should be countless jobs. What did you do for money before rideshare?


Before ridesharing, I used to work for my dad in his painting business. I worked at that job when I was around 17 years old and basically all I did was cleaning work. It paid less than minimum wage but it wasn't flexible enough since I had to rely on my dad and how big the job has to be for me to work. Most of the time, he wouldn't let me work and I have no skills to do anything else. That's the price to pay when you don't invest in your childhood enough like me. :/

I don't see anything wrong with this job. I enjoy it and I can work however I want to. There's no time where I need to be there and what time I need to stop working. Simply put, it perfectly caters to my liking.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Huberis said:


> "Uber and Lyft are the part time jobs that take 59 hours/week..... " Well said.
> 
> http://www.wired.com/2015/05/demand-startups-arent-delivering-promises-workers/
> 
> Let go of the shadow economy for a while, it isn't the friend it was made out to be.


Wow, Wired accidentally said something lucid about the sole subject it purports to cover (tech and the business of it). Sooner or later everyone will know that the app economy is just the latest attempt to circumvent the minimum wage and assure future profits in an indefinitely depressed economy. If I could leave you all with one impression, it's this: Profits must come from SOMEWHERE or SOMEONE. And businesses must turn a profit or they will die. This is why businesses do nasty things.

People work "traditional" jobs for an average of 23 months. We've been on the forum a while so we should have an idea, how long do people drive Uber for? 60, 90 days? They'll run out of fresh, naive candy-slingers sooner or later. They're a business, no different from any other except for the 1099 and insurance scams. Economy of scale built them, diseconomy of scale can bring them down just as quick. Uber will find out just how much it _really_ hates non-responsive dysfunctional bureaucracy, when it becomes one.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

RockinEZ said:


> Yea, except Sacto said "Ignore the old farts."
> Sure ignore the folks with experience in life.........
> Next time you need advise, as the 24 year old liquor store clerk.


An Old Fart is someone who gives advice when it was Not asked for. I fit the bill, as do you.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Clifford Chong said:


> I was able to find out how you can do it on Uber, but not on Lyft. I heard some people say you can't delete it at all...
> 
> http://www.quora.com/How-can-I-cancel-my-Lyft-account
> 
> I recently signed up for Uber and decided that I do not want to work on both companies. It'll be too much of a hassle and I only have 1 phone to work with. (Not going to take an Uber phone as a second). My rating on Lyft is also too low to practically work with. It's steeping at 4.63 and hasn't gone up for the past 7 days with ZERO explanation.
> 
> My plan is to deactivate AFTER receiving this weeks payment.


POST # 1 /Clifford Chong : Bostonian
Bison observes that
"C.C." has received some High Quality
Heartfelt Mentoring on this Thread.

Spread Your Wings Young Man!
Mentoring Bison, Certified Old Fart, out.


----------



## Clifford Chong

Their response:









I'm so glad I got this off my chest. Sorry Lyft, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## DeeFree

Clifford Chong said:


> I'm sorry for calling you a ****** earlier, RockinEZ.
> 
> My only solution is to find a way to not make the system screw me over for nothing cause I just want to keep this job and I'm not trying to make it difficult for ANYBODY - yet for some reason, passengers just keep giving me a harder time, even though I did my best to shorten their fares, talk about the ratings, and assure that I wasn't going to mess up. :/ And trust me, it's not easy to get a stable job in LA, just because there's a lot of job offers. It's the reason why there's an increasing number of jobless people here. The increasing homeless population attests to that.
> 
> I'm well ahead of my loans and everything, but I don't want something so silly like driver ratings ruining my job even after doing nothing wrong - it's something that can't be warranted and that is what scares me.
> 
> Before ridesharing, I used to work for my dad in his painting business. I worked at that job when I was around 17 years old and basically all I did was cleaning work. It paid less than minimum wage but it wasn't flexible enough since I had to rely on my dad and how big the job has to be for me to work. Most of the time, he wouldn't let me work and I have no skills to do anything else. That's the price to pay when you don't invest in your childhood enough like me. :/
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with this job. I enjoy it and I can work however I want to. There's no time where I need to be there and what time I need to stop working. Simply put, it perfectly caters to my liking.


Go apply at UPS and Fedex, you have experience driving.


----------



## Huberis

DeeFree said:


> Go apply at UPS and Fedex, you have experience driving.


This was half a year ago. I believe the OP is now driving Uber only. Clifford Chong, you seem to be doing fine these days as far as rating goes?


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016

cheech and chong. uber pays less than lyft. esp in my area.


----------

